# Freezing Tomatoes



## larry_stewart (Aug 15, 2017)

Can tomatoes be frozen whole, and used the future for tomato sauce ?

I have an over abundance of  tomatoes, and just don't have the time right now to deal with them.  I figured I can just toss them in the freezer for now. Then in a few weeks, defrost, boil them down a bit, run them through the food mill and make a puree.

I usually do the above right after picking them ( skipping the freezing whole part),  but the next 2 weeks are a bit crazy for me.


----------



## blissful (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes, while you are washing them, core them, cut them in halves or leave whole, squeeze out juice/seeds quickly, smash them into a freezer pail, freeze. They'll keep great. It takes less than 20 minutes for a gallon and saves the tomatoes from over ripening and rotting.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 15, 2017)

blissful said:


> Yes, while you are washing them, core them, cut them in halves or leave whole, squeeze out juice/seeds quickly, smash them into a freezer pail, freeze. They'll keep great. It takes less than 20 minutes for a gallon and saves the tomatoes from over ripening and rotting.



Exactly what I wanted to hear !!

Thanks.

I think I did it in the past , but I just forgot.


----------



## blissful (Aug 15, 2017)

Ha ha ha. There was one really really hot summer, too hot for canning, or maybe I just wasn't handling the heat well and I froze at least 14 gallons + of tomatoes. Then when fall and winter came, the house was dry and cold, and canning was much more fun, and warm and humidifying.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 15, 2017)

+1, although I wouldn't squeeze out the juice and seeds. That's where a lot of the flavor is.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 15, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> +1, although I wouldn't squeeze out the juice and seeds. That's where a lot of the flavor is.




I agree... Keep the seeds and juices..

Ross


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes. Core and freeze whole. I just thaw and cook in a sauce. I use a hand blender and puree it. Skins and all..


----------



## letscook (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes do it all the time,  I core them cut them in quarters, I don't squeeze the juice out - good stuff there.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 20, 2017)

Apparently you can freeze tomatoes and grate over your dinner to make a taste texture contrast.


----------

